# Mond Tutorial



## PsyToxic (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Kennt ihr ein Tutorial oder Tipps wie man einen großen Mond in Photoshop malt? Ich hab schon ausgiebig gesucht, aber leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## nova-x-force (14. Juli 2004)

vollmond oder halbmond/sichel
?

Gruß  nova-x-force


----------



## Coranor (14. Juli 2004)

Vollmond in englisch: http://www.embrazer.com/tutorial/moon.php

Sonne und Mond in deutsch: http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/tut_spezial10.php


----------



## PsyToxic (14. Juli 2004)

Das ist ja klasse! Vielen Dank schon mal!

@nova: Eigentlich Vollmond, aber so Sichel-mäßig fände ich ein extra Tutorial auch sehr fein!


----------



## King Euro (15. Juli 2004)

Ich denke mal, das es reicht den Voll mond so zu bearbeiten, dass er wie ein Halbmond aussieht!

z.B. mit dem Lasso den Bereich des Vollmondes auswählen der wegsoll, dann weiche Auswahlkannte einstellen und den Bereich entfernen

Schick sieht es auch aus, wenn man "Hartes Licht" einstellt.


----------

